# The Story Of The Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard



## Guest

http://wbz.com/Crane-collpases-in-shipyard--one-dead/2786303








WBZ-TV
*Crane collapses at Quincy shipyard, one dead*

M.L.

*Quincy (AP/WBZ Newsroom) *-- One person was killed when the leg of a giant crane collapsed at the Fore River Shipyard on Thursday, a city official said.

For several weeks, workers have been dismantling the Goliath crane -- which once stood 25 stories tall -- in preparation for shipment to Romania. It was not immediately clear what caused the leg collapse, which happened at about 12:30 p.m.

Jim Fatseas, the chief of staff for the mayor's office, confirmed one person was killed, but did not identify the victim. He said no other injuries were reported.

A woman who answered the phone at the company dismantling the crane, Washington state-based Norsar LLC, declined comment before hanging up the phone.

General Dynamics Corp. constructed the Goliath crane in the 1970s and used it to lift huge pieces of ships and tankers at the Fore River Shipyard, which once employed 32,000 people. The crane has been a fixture in the skies over Quincy for decades, but it's been idle since the shipyard closed in 1986.

Daewoo-Mangalia Heavy Industries, a Romanian shipbuilding and repair company, purchased the crane for an undisclosed sum and planned to put it back to use.

In January 2005, there was a collapse at the same shipyard. Two workers died, several others were injured, when part of a 180 foot tall "craneway" came down on a building where workers were removing asbestos. Ultimately, OSHA cited the Testa Corporation for workplace safety violations.


----------



## rg1283

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

This is what happens when you wait 20+ years to dismantle things.

That place employed 32,000!!

Bruce has the area ever recovered due to the loss of the shipyard?

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/17190708/detail.html

More images, it looks as if the crane is supposed to come apart this way and then the leg just fell or was dropped accidentally during disassembly.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



rg1283 said:


> Bruce has the area ever recovered due to the loss of the shipyard?


Not really; that area (Quincy Point) is my patrol sector, and my paternal grandparents lived there (Germain Avenue) so I've seen it begin a slow downward slide since the shipyard closed. There are still a lot of good families there, but the ratio of scumbags & illegal aliens has started to tilt in the wrong direction.

The Greek guy (I won't even try to spell his name - Soitrois something) gave a lot of hope to revive the shipyard, to the point of constructing new buildings and negotiating with the shipfitter's union, but it all went up in smoke eventually. Very sad....my grandfather retired from there, and was a foreman for the crew that installed the engines in the USS _Massachusetts._


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

Bruce - is that 'a Quincy Shipyard' or the place that was commonly referred to as 'the Quincy Shipyard'?

I remember old friends of my folks mentioning how they retired from the Quincy shipyard.

I wasn't sure if there was more than 1 ship building facility in town.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



KozmoKramer said:


> Bruce - is that 'a Quincy Shipyard' or the place that was commonly referred to as 'the Quincy Shipyard'?


The one and only. In Quincy it's just referred to as "the shipyard", although the official name is the Fore River Shipyard. It started off as independent, was bought by what eventually became Bethlehem Steel, then was sold to General Dynamics who built Goliath and eventually closed the yard;

http://www.hazegray.org/shipbuilding/quincy/


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

As a kid I sold newspapers at the main gate a lot of good memories from there.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

I had a couple of uncles at the Charlestown Navy Yard and a couple of family friends in Quincy. They had nice jobs there and made nice lives for their families..


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

*'He Loved His Job,' Crane Victim's Dad Says*

*Cause Of Collapse Under Investigation*

*BOSTON -- *One person was killed in a crane collapse at the Quincy Fore River shipyard Thursday afternoon.

*Father Of Crane Victim: 'He Loved His Job' |*

* Man Killed In Crane Collapse |*

* Uncut: Quincy Crane Collapse | Images | 911 Call*

The victim was Robert Harvey, 28, a union ironworker and newlywed, Norfolk County District Attorney William R. Keating said. Officials would not say if Harvey was the crane operator.

"When we arrived, we determined that one person had been trapped under one portion of the crane that was being demolished or removed. That gentleman, unfortunately, perished from the injures, the crushing injuries, due to the fall of the crane," Quincy Police Chief Paul Keenan said.

Two other workers were injured in the collapse and taken to a local hospital. Two other people were treated at the scene for minor injuries.

The collapse happened at about 12:26 p.m., Quincy fire officials said.

It is unclear what caused the crane to collapse. The site has been shut down while an investigation into the incident is conducted.

"He loved his job as an ironworker and (coworkers) loved him because it was quite a showing when he was still stuck, still trapped. They respected me and him, and promised that they would take care of him and they did," the victim's father, Robert Harvey said.

Work was being done to dismantle the Goliath crane at the site, which has been a landmark that has towered over the community for 30 years.

Workers from the Norsar LLC company began taking the crane apart at the end of July, first removing the bottom support bars, called sill beams, after lifting the top three quarters of the 3,000-ton crane.

A spokesman for the company said dismantling from the bottom up allowed for all the work to be done on the ground, which he said was a safer approach.

The 328-foot crane was scheduled to be taken apart in 80-foot sections and a barge was set to take it to a heavy industries shipyard in Romania.

General Dynamics built the crane in the mid-1970s to lift 120-foot spheres for liquefied natural gas tanker hulls.

The company closed the yard in 1986 because of overseas competition.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/17190708/detail.html


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



KozmoKramer said:


> I had a couple of uncles at the Charlestown Navy Yard and a couple of family friends in Quincy. They had nice jobs there and made nice lives for their families..


Yep...my grandfather wasn't a rich man as far as money, but he always provided for his family and my dad/uncles never went hungry.

I was watching a special on the SS _United States _which is starting the process of being refurbished and returned to operating condition. If so, it will be the only US-built passenger liner in service, as there are none now. Very sad.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



kwflatbed said:


> As a kid I sold newspapers at the main gate a lot of good memories from there.


All those pieces of slate sure must have been heavy..........


----------



## mpd61

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

Goliath was visible from miles out on the water, and from parts of the Southeast Expressway and Blue Hills. When I was helping teach Sea cadtes on the USS Salem, the kids loved to hear the stories from the old volunteers about the lifts and how busy the yard was in WWII.
:baby21:
Bruce What's the latest in regards to USS Salem and the museum. I haven't been in that area since 9/11. Are they still making a go of it?


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



Delta784 said:


> Yep...my grandfather wasn't a rich man as far as money, but he always provided for his family and my dad/uncles never went hungry.


Same here my man. Never rich, but never hungry and a new car every 3 or 4 years... Nice second career for a retired serviceman.
2 pensions, social security and good health makes for a nice retirement.



Sniper said:


> All those pieces of slate sure must have been heavy..........


Ooooooh, Har, that's a throw down my man...
The line in the sand has been drawn....


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



mpd61 said:


> Bruce What's the latest in regards to USS Salem and the museum. I haven't been in that area since 9/11. Are they still making a go of it?


Yes, they're actually doing quite well now, after a rocky start. They've gotten creative with revenue sources; Boy Scout sleepovers, kid's birthday parties, a mini-golf course on-board, etc. And between the veteran's groups from _Salem, Des Moines, _and _Newport News _they usually have at least one former crew reunion per year.

I've talked with some former crewmen of that cruiser class, and they rave about how well-preserved the _Salem _is; the Navy buttoned it up in 1959 and it stayed in a time warp until it was donated in the 90's. It hasn't been modified at all to accomodate visitors like the _Massachusetts _is; what you see is what the Navy had in the 1950's.

This thread reminded me to finally upload the pictures I took when GMACK24 and I did some urban exploring. My camera sucks and I'm nowhere near the photographer that Greg is, but here's some;

Goliath as seen from the roof of the newer of the administration buildings. The buildings you see which block out Goliath's legs are some of the ones the Greek built a few years back;










The drafting room on the second floor of the old admin building, where the naval architects designed the ships and made building plans;










My grandfather used to cash his paychecks at this window. On Fridays only!










Closer view of the pay window;










Security's arch-enemy.....the Detex key!!










Cafeteria for the management types;










Soda machine;










Stairs down to the shipways;










For reference, the square wet spots you see are about the size of a large delivery truck;










Another view of Goliath from the shipways;










One of the watertight walls has sprung a leak;










Looking down into the shipways;










The best for last.....the infamous Kotex machine;










And just for Dunny, the circa-1984 Kotex;


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sniper* 
_All those pieces of slate sure must have been heavy.......... :wink:_

Ooooooh, Har, that's a throw down my man...
The line in the sand has been drawn....

Lil Snipe would have a tough time just trying to carry one of the papers.
I sold 300 a day.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*








The Goliath crane in its heyday at the Fore River shipyard in Quincy.







The Goliath crane in an aeiral view of the shipyard.


----------



## rg1283

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

BTW the Salem is the last Heavy Cruiser in existance

It worked like this I think from the top of my head in WWII to probably through Korea

Battleship

Heavy Cruiser

Cruiser

Destroyer


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



rg1283 said:


> BTW the Salem is the last Heavy Cruiser in existance
> 
> It worked like this I think from the top of my head in WWII to probably through Korea
> 
> Battleship
> 
> Heavy Cruiser
> 
> Cruiser
> 
> Destroyer


It's actually;

Battleship (13-18 inch main battery)

Battlecruiser (11-15 inch main battery with less armor than a battleship)

Heavy cruiser (8 inch main battery)

Light cruiser (6 inch main battery)

Destroyer (3-5 inch main battery)

Destroyer-escort (3-4 inch main battery)


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

*Dismantling of landmark crane at Quincy Shipyard resumes after fatal accident*

*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Oct 07, 2008 @ 06:45 AM

QUINCY - 
The dismantling of the Goliath crane at the former Fore River Shipyard has resumed, although the investigation of the Aug. 14 collapse that killed a Weymouth man continues.
Gregory Nordholm of Norsar LLC, the main contractor on the project, said the federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration allowed work to resume last week. 
By Friday, a 60-foot section of one of the crane's four legs had been removed, he said. 
Nordholm expects that removing the remaining legs and lowering the cross beam that sat atop them will take about four more weeks.
A Romanian shipyard bought the crane and is having its components shipped there for reassembly. 
One of the Goliath's four legs was braced and taken down without mishap. But less than a week later, a portion of a second leg collapsed, crushing to death ironworker Robert Harvey, 28, of Weymouth, and injuring four others. 
"We've taken things slow and cautiously," Nordholm said. "Nobody is interested in any more problems on this project. I think the ironworkers and local authorities are satisfied with the safety of the operation. Otherwise, work would not have been able to proceed."
Spokesman John Chavez said OSHA does not shut down a work site indefinitely. It allows work to resume at a certain point while the investigation continues.
OSHA does not comment on ongoing investigations. Chavez would not say when a final report on the Fore River investigation will be issued.
Completed in 1975, the 328-foot-tall crane was once the largest of its type in the western hemisphere. General Dynamics built the crane to place 120-foot-diameter storage spheres for liquefied natural gas into tanker hulls. It had been in use for barely a decade when the company surrendered to overseas competition and closed the yard in 1986.

http://www.patriotledger.com/homepa...-Quincy-Shipyard-resumes-after-fatal-accident


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

*Removal of shipyard crane in Quincy expected to be finished by Christmas*








GREG DERR/The Patriot Ledger
The Goliath crane, once a dominant feature of the Quincy skyline, is well on its way to being fully dismantled. It will be transported by barge across the Atlantic, destined for Romania.

By 
*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Nov 07, 2008 @ 06:31 AM
Last update Nov 07, 2008 @ 06:32 AM

QUINCY -

The dismantling of the Goliath crane at the former Fore River shipyard is winding down, but the investigation of the Aug. 14 collapse that killed an ironworker from Weymouth continues.
The crane's legs have been removed and the cross beam that once topped the 328-foot-tall structure has been lowered, to just 30 feet above the ground, Gregory Nordholm of Norsar LLC, the main contractor for the project, said Thursday.
The dismantled crane will be moved to an ocean-going barge next month for transporting to the Romanian shipyard that bought it.
"With luck, it will be out of here by Christmastime," Nordholm said.
Dismantling was halted after a section of one of the crane's four legs collapsed, crushing to death ironworker Robert Harvey, 28, and injuring four others.
The federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration allowed work to resume early last month.
"We are proceeding very carefully, and making sure everybody has a chance to review procedures," Nordholm said.
Spokesman Edmund Fitzgerald set no date for completion of OSHA's investigation, but he said it should be within six months of the accident.
He said OSHA's policy is not to comment on investigations until they have been completed.
Finished in 1975, the crane was once the largest of its type in the Western Hemisphere. General Dynamics built it to place 120-foot-diameter liquid natural gas storage spheres into tanker hulls. General Dynamics closed the shipyard in 1986.
Family members and friends have established a scholarship fund to memorialize Harvey. A hockey tournament will be held Nov. 22 at the North End Skating Rink in Boston to raise money for the fund.

http://www.patriotledger.com/homepa...n-Quincy-expected-to-be-finished-by-Christmas


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

The skyline by the shipyard just doesn't look the same anymore.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

It's always tough Bruce when iconic symols, especially those we remember from our childhood disappear.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



KozmoKramer said:


> It's always tough Bruce when iconic symols, especially those we remember from our childhood disappear.


My grandparents lived in an 8th floor apartment facing the shipyard; I literally watched that crane go up, then watched it build those massive LNG tankers.

I'd spend hours with my grandfather out on the balcony, taking turns looking through his binoculars as the huge domes were lowered onto the ships. Now, that's my patrol area and I watched it come down.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

That's too bad...America disappears before our eyes...

Wasn't the Salem the first fully air-conditioned heavy cruiser in the navy? IIRC it patrolled the Mediterranian...


----------



## rg1283

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



Delta784 said:


> My grandparents lived in an 8th floor apartment facing the shipyard; I literally watched that crane go up, then watched it build those massive LNG tankers.
> 
> I'd spend hours with my grandfather out on the balcony, taking turns looking through his binoculars as the huge domes were lowered onto the ships. Now, that's my patrol area and I watched it come down.


Look at it this way it all turned out okay in the end. At least you got to see the shipyard in actual use and here stories from your grandfather probably about WWII and working on the USS Massachusetts.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

I have a few fond memories (and a story or two) working the overnights there.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



dcs2244 said:


> Wasn't the Salem the first fully air-conditioned heavy cruiser in the navy? IIRC it patrolled the Mediterranian...


It was, and it did; it was the flagship for the Sixth Fleet and provided electrical power to the Greek Ionian Islands after a vicious eartquake back in the 50's;

http://www.willshak.com/salem/index.html

The _Salem, Newport News _and _Des Moines _were almost brought back into service in the early 1980's as part of Reagan's 600-ship Navy plan; they were going to be retrofitted with Tomahawk cruise missiles much like the _Iowa _battleships were, but it never happened.


----------



## dcs2244

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



Delta784 said:


> It was, and it did; it was the flagship for the Sixth Fleet and provided electrical power to the Greek Ionian Islands after a vicious eartquake back in the 50's;
> 
> http://www.willshak.com/salem/index.html
> 
> The _Salem, Newport News _and _Des Moines _were almost brought back into service in the early 1980's as part of Reagan's 600-ship Navy plan; they were going to be retrofitted with Tomahawk cruise missiles much like the _Iowa _battleships were, but it never happened.


That's a pity...they may be outdated, but they bring the "psych" factor to any situation...


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



dcs2244 said:


> That's a pity...they may be outdated, but they bring the "psych" factor to any situation...


The _Newport News _was the only sister to see combat; she was on the Vietnam gunline on & off for five years. Her 8-inch guns really ruined the day of countless VC and NVA, as they were rapid-fire weapons (using cased ammunition and automatic loaders) which could put more steel on-target in a short amount of time than a battleship (which used powder bags and semi-automatic loading) due to much quicker reloads.

http://home.att.net/~dgoad/photos3.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

*Quincy's Goliath departing soon*

*Quincy's Goliath crane departing soon*








Amelia Kunhardt/The Patriot Ledger
The Goliath crane sits in the Fore River Shipyard, awaiting transfer onto a barge, which will be moving it out to sea sometime in the next few weeks, destined for Romania.








Amelia Kunhardt/The Patriot Ledger








Amelia Kunhardt/The Patriot Ledger








Amelia Kunhardt/The Patriot Ledger

By Jennifer Mann
*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Jan 30, 2009 @ 05:32 AM
Last update Jan 30, 2009 @ 05:36 AM

QUINCY - 
The final pieces are resting on the ground and in two weeks the Goliath crane, for decades a fixture on Quincy's skyline, will be shipped to Romania.
Crews at the Fore River Shipyard are aiming to send the crane off on Feb. 15, according to Mike Emerson, an engineer for NorSar LLC, the main contractor on the project.
Right now, the various sections of the crane are on a mobile platform near the area where a barge - 400 feet long and 100 feet wide - will carry them out of Boston Harbor and across the Atlantic. A second barge will follow, filled with equipment for the crane and reassembling it.
Completed in 1975, the 328-foot-tall crane was once the largest of its type in the western hemisphere.
General Dynamics built the crane to place 120-foot-diameter storage spheres for liquefied natural gas onto tanker hulls. Within a decade, the company closed the yard, putting the crane out of commission.
The process of dismantling it section by section turned tragic when a portion of a leg collapsed, crushing to death ironworker Robert Harvey, 28, of Weymouth, and injuring four others.

Erecting Goliath was a tall order _(05/17/08)_ 
Goodbye Goliath: Facts and Figures _(08/13/08)_ 
Search for answers under way in Goliath crane tragedy _(08/15/08)_ 
Healing begins after the Goliath disaster _(08/16/08)_ 
Dismantling begins on the Goliath crane on the Fore River _(07/30/08)_ 
Contractor, subcontractors fined $68,000 for deadly Goliath crane collapse _(01/13/09)_ 
Cutting Goliath down to size _(07/29/08)_ 
Farewell, Goliath (Video in story) _(01/05/08)_

http://www.patriotledger.com/homepage/x349749193/Quincy-s-Goliath-departing-soon


----------



## Nighttrain

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

Seeing that part of the crane structure on the ground really puts into perspective how big it actually is. I had recently watched a show (I think it was on Discovery) about the building of the worlds largest container ship. I believe it was a Norweigan shipyard and they were using a Goliath crane. It was the same design and they referred to it using he same name.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*



Nighttrain said:


> Seeing that part of the crane structure on the ground really puts into perspective how big it actually is.


Those pictures help put it somewhat in perspective, but even they don't really give you a full understanding. The box structure on top of the main section is the size of the first-floor of a very large house.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

*Ironworkers rename crane in honor of fallen comrade*








GREG DERR/The Patriot Ledger
The Goliath crane was rechristened on Friday after Bobby Harvey a Local 7 Ironworker who was killed last summer while working on the project to take down the crane. The Crane will be shipped to Romania soon by the barge it sits on. Widow Jenn Harvey signs her name on the beam dedicated to her late husband Bobby.








GREG DERR/The Patriot Ledger








GREG DERR/The Patriot Ledger
The Goliath crane was rechristened on Friday after Bobby Harvey a Local 7 Ironworker who was killed last summer while working on the project to take down the crane. The Crane will be shipped to Romania soon by the barge it sits on. Local 7 Ironworker Foreman Steve Gullage breaks a champagne bottle on the old "Goliath"








GREG DERR/The Patriot Ledger
The Goliath crane was rechristened on Friday after Bobby Harvey a Local 7 Ironworker who was killed last summer while working on the project to take down the crane. The Crane will be shipped to Romania soon by the barge it sits on.

By Lane Lambert
*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Feb 28, 2009 @ 02:30 AM

QUINCY -

When the dismantled Goliath crane departs by barge to a Romanian shipyard, it will go as the "USS Harvey."
In a brief ceremony Friday, members of Ironworkers Local 7, former shipyard construction workers and members of Bobby Harvey's family gathered at the Fore River dock, to name and dedicate the 3,700-ton crane to the young Weymouth man, who was killed in a crane collapse in August.
"Bobby was a good worker, and a good guy to be with," ironworker Steven Gullage said, before he smashed a bottle of champagne, ship-launch style, on one of Goliath's massive legs.
Harvey's father, Robert Harvey of Quincy, and his son's pregnant widow, Jenn, attended the ceremony.
"It's really quite a tribute," said Robert Harvey, who was wearing a bright-blue "Bobby's Brothers" jersey.
Jenn Harvey, who is expecting her and Bobby's first child in May, said she's "at a loss for words."
Gullage said he and other Local 7 members talked about naming the crane over the last few days, and did the painting Thursday night, after they got an OK from Greg Nordholm, the president of Seattle contractor Norsar, which supervised the dismantling.
"This brings some closure," Gullage said of the name. "It's something we can remember."
Harvey, who was 28, was crushed on Aug. 14 when one of the crane's 160-foot, 175-ton legs fell to the ground. Three other workers were injured.
Harvey's death cast a shadow over what had been a near-flawless dismantling of the crane, a towering landmark that could be seen for miles around since it was built in 1975.
The federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration fined Norsar and Belgian subcontractor Sarens Group a total of $56,000 for violations related to the accident - and on Friday Nordholm was at the dedication, too.
"This was moving," he said. "It was an appropriate and nice thing to do. We're sorry it happened."
With the barge's departure now only days away - perhaps as soon as Sunday - the ceremony stirred a tangle of feelings about Goliath and its removal.
Nordholm seemed ready to move on to the next job. Steve Gullage doesn't ever want to visit the shipyard again. Harvey's father said he'll go back, as he has almost weekly since his son was killed.
"I don't blame that thing," Robert Harvey said, nodding toward the crane's main beam on the barge deck. "It was one of those things that happens."

Video: http://www.patriotledger.com/homepa...rkers-rename-crane-in-honor-of-fallen-comrade


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Goliath Crane at Quincy Shipyard Collapses - One Dead*

*Landmark Goliath crane ships out for new home in Romania*








George Graham/www.goliathcrane.com
Spectators along the shore watch as the Allie B. tows the S.S. Harvey and the Goliath crane from Quincy on its way to its new home in Romania.








George Graham/www.goliathcrane.com
Daybreak over the former Fore River shipyard, hours before the departure of the Goliath crane.








George Graham/www.goliathcrane.com
Billy Hudnall at the controls of the tug Allie B.








George Graham/www.goliathcrane.com
The Allie B. tows the S.S. Harvey and the Goliath crane from Quincy on its way to its new home in Romania.








Kevin Wiles
The Goliath crane passes Nut Island on its way to Mangalia, Romania.








Kevin Wiles
The Goliath crane passes Nantasket Beach in Hull on its way to Mangalia, Romania.

By GAL TZIPERMAN LOTAN
*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Mar 07, 2009 @ 03:11 PM
Last update Mar 08, 2009 @ 10:47 AM

QUINCY -

Leo Comeau worked in the Fore River Shipyard before the Goliath crane came, and at noon Saturday, he stood on the U.S.S. Salem and watched it leave.
"This is a part of history going down the tubes," said Comeau, who worked in the yard as a ship fitter from 1957 to 1961. "Ship building is a dying art in this country."
The Goliath crane, a 328-foot-tall fixture in Quincy's skyline since 1975, embarked on a month-long journey to a South Korean-owned Black Sea shipyard in Mangalia, Romania.
The crane was re-named last Friday after Bobby Harvey, the Weymouth ironworker killed in an accident during the crane's dismantling last August. 
Though she was born after the Fore River Shipyard closed in 1986, Keryn cqFoley, 21, said she was sad to see the crane leave.
"It's just such a part of Quincy history," said Foley, who volunteers on the U.S.S. Salem. 
The crane was a reminder of Quincy's shipbuilding past some residents were not aware of, she said. 
"It's kind of sad, not a lot of people in Quincy know what it is," Foley said. "To the people who do know it, it means a lot and the fact that we got to see it leave means even more.


VIDEOS
*Inside: **







* (6)

http://www.patriotledger.com/homepage/x1676793715/Landmark-Goliath-crane-leaves-today


----------



## kwflatbed

*'THE SKYLINE'S DIFFERENT': Landmark Goliath crane ships out for new home in Romania*

By GAL TZIPERMAN LOTAN
*The Patriot Ledger*
Posted Mar 07, 2009 @ 03:11 PM
Last update Mar 09, 2009 @ 07:36 AM

QUINCY -

Leo Comeau worked in the Fore River Shipyard before the Goliath crane came, and at noon Saturday, he stood on the USS Salem and watched it leave.
"This is a part of history going down the tubes," said Comeau, who worked in the yard as a ship fitter from 1957 to 1961. "Ship building is a dying art in this country."
The Goliath crane, a 328-foot-tall fixture in Quincy's skyline since 1975, embarked on a month-long journey to a South Korean-owned Black Sea shipyard in Mangalia, Romania.
The crane was re-named last Friday after Bobby Harvey, the Weymouth ironworker killed in an accident during the crane's dismantling last August. 
Though she was born after the Fore River Shipyard closed in 1986, Keryn Foley, 21, said she was sad to see the crane leave.
"It's just such a part of Quincy history," said Foley, who volunteers on the U.S.S. Salem.
The crane was a reminder of Quincy's shipbuilding past some residents were not aware of, she said.
"It's kind of sad, not a lot of people in Quincy know what it is," Foley said. "To the people who do know it, it means a lot and the fact that we got to see it leave means even more.
Kevin O'Sullivan, 20, who has been volunteering on the ship for four years, said, "I think we're fortunate enough that we can keep some of that history going while we're here. It's good that we can keep it going after the crane is gone and after all the buildings are gone."
Jeff Gilman, who drives to Quincy from his Salem, N.H., home to volunteer on the U.S.S. Salem on weekends, said he believes the crane shipping out is part of a larger outsourcing trend.
"I think the Goliath leaving is one more example of the U.S. economy going overseas with jobs that belong here, not in Romania," he said.
Bob Cunningham of Cohasset and Paul Pasko of Hull were on the docks to take a commuter boat into Boston, unaware the crane was leaving Quincy.
"The skyline's different," Cunningham said.
"I'm old enough to remember, and so is he, when they assembled it and put it up," Pasko said. "It was kind of interesting to see it leaving."
Goliath disappeared under the Fore River bridge, and the small crowd watching it dispersed.

_Gal Tziperman Lotan may be reached at [email protected]._
--
The day before a tugboat crew started its monthlong voyage with the dismantled Goliath crane on a barge to Romania, Norsar president Greg Nordholm shared his reflections on managing the project with Patriot Ledger reporter Lane Lambert.
*How did you get involved with taking Goliath down?* 
Two years ago, Babcock Marine of Scotland asked if I knew of a Goliath crane for sale. I knew of Goliath here at Fore River from work I did in Boston 8 or 9 years ago.
*You said Babcock and shipyard owner Daniel Quirk were one hour away from a deal with the British Navy. What happened? *
The British Admiralty insisted that Babcock buy a new Goliath crane. Daewoo Mangalia Heavy Industries was next in line, so they bought the Goliath here.
*Were there special challenges to dismantling Goliath?
*
The Boston union environment. The space we had to work in was quite tight. And the original engineering plans were not available. We managed to get some of the plans from a Swiss engineer who worked for the crane manufacturer (in the 1970s).
*Were you concerned when Daewoo asked you to take the legs down uncut, instead of in pieces? 
*
It didn't seem like a big problem. It's an accepted technique.
*Where were you on Aug. 14, the day of the leg collapse that killed Bobby Harvey?
*
I was 12 feet away from him. Everybody except Bobby ran the other way. If he'd run right instead of left, he would have been OK. He was 2 feet from safety when he was hit.
*What caused the accident? 
*
We haven't formally determined that. My suspicion is that it was inadequate welding in the hinge area (at the top of the crane leg).
*Have you contacted the Harvey family? 
*
I've chosen not to invade their privacy. We sent cards and flowers of condolence, and tried to make (his widow) Jennifer feel comfortable on site.
*Why do you think so many people came over the months to watch Goliath dismantled?
*
The shipyard was such a pivotal part of the community for 100 years. Goliath was a reminder of happier times.

Videos,Map showing journey to its new home.

http://www.patriotledger.com/homepage/x1676793715/Landmark-Goliath-crane-leaves-today

*Veteran tug captain guiding Goliath across the Atlantic Ocean*

Posted Mar 09, 2009 @ 07:24 AM
Last update Mar 09, 2009 @ 07:42 AM

QUINCY -

For veteran tugboat captain Billy Hudnall, Goliath is his first transatlantic voyage. The Fore River shipyard's barge trip to Romania got underway on Saturday


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


> Goliath was a reminder of happier times.


Indeed.


----------



## rg1283

When I first saw that ship yard. I saw in 1995. I could only imagine how busy it was during its day. How many people worked hard during WWII to build the warships.


----------



## TRPDiesel

It is very sad to see companies with history and deep roots close. The rechristening of the ship was a very nice gesture.


----------

